# Aquarium stands



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering what you all use for aquarium stands and how/ where you got them. 

I'm working on building a new set-up and I'm tired of the same old, same old stuff from drsfostersmith etc. 

The ADA stands are gorgeous but the cabinet stands are way out of my price range. 

And DIY isn't really an option for me. And I'm trying to stay away from the usual suspects kinds of stands - the all-glass/ oceanic types. 

Thanks for any suggestions in advance.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

Nowherman6 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wondering what you all use for aquarium stands and how/ where you got them.
> 
> ...


you're saying you want to build a new set-up but DIY is not an option? i'm confused... c'est la vie.

if cabinet style stands are out, then you're left with the standard stands that your LFS would have, which are generally particle board. they're very basic but do the job, which is what i currently use for my 20 gallon. it looks flimsy and i'm constantly scared it'll come crashing soon, but it's held up so far.

or you can check out big al's online, they have some relatively inexpensive metal stands... $30-$60 for various tank sizes. they also have many wooden stands as well.

hope this helps.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Sorry, guess I should have worded more carefully 

By build a set-up, I mean start to get equipment together, liek tank, stand etc etc. I didn't literally mean build everything from scratch. 

And I'm actually looking for a cabinet stand, I just mentioned that the nicest one's I've found - the ADA stands - are out of my price range. 

Most of the stands I've seen at LFS are that grainy wood type and I'm looking for something a little more aesthetically pleasing, more refined. I just wanted to see if anyone on here maybe knew of any place online that offers stands etc.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

I don't know what ADA stands cost, but considering they want $80 for a $15 pair of tweezers...
Here's a site that makes stands http://www.simplywoodfurniture.com . It's probably too expensive too.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You could try looking in your newspaper for handymen, then asking one to make you a stand. But, you would need at least a picture of what you want. That wouldn't be cheap either, but you only have three choices: buy one, make one, or have someone make you one. You didn't say how big the tank will be, or whether you want a matching canopy. For a under 20 gallon tank you could probably use something from an unfinished furniture store, or a computer stand (if you beef it up a bit.).


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

thanks hoppy, i was wondering about that myself. the tank will be no more than 20 gallons, probably under. i've seen some regular cabinets that would be nice but i dont know if they can hold 200 pounds...


----------



## joseney21 (May 11, 2006)

dude make your own stand!!!! it's so easy!!!! if you don't have a table saw find someone around you that does, a tablesaw and a drill is really all you need. i buy a full sheet of 3/4 birch (or sanded ply, it's cheaper) and can make a pretty nice stand for a fifty five for under $50. if you have a carpenter friend(or just about anyone handy with access to a tablesaw) get them to throw a stand together for you. imo the stands i make look nicer and are MUCH MUCH sturdier than the ones i see at petstores and online (3/4" birch is strong as hell)....hope this helps


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Nowherman6 said:


> thanks hoppy, i was wondering about that myself. the tank will be no more than 20 gallons, probably under. i've seen some regular cabinets that would be nice but i dont know if they can hold 200 pounds...


You might be able to check out the weight bearing capability. If you weigh around 180 or so, get a piece of plywood or particle board about the size of the footprint of the tank, put it on top of the cabinet and sit on it. If nothing moves, shuffle your weight a bit. If nothing moves, it is probably plenty strong. If the cabinet collapses, tell the store clerk you just leaned on it!


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

if you dontlike the grainy look of the already made stands why not paint it black, or dark grey, or white or some other color that would hide the grainy wood you dont like.


----------

